# Re-Luming Dials/Hands



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok now I have about 5 watches that need redoing, can anyone recommend a decent easy-ish to use lume thinking of traditional pale green or is it possible to put a water based coloured wash over them to get an aged look?


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

You can tint lume to give it the aged look. Best way I've found is to add a really tiny amount of artist's oil paint to the medium (matt acrylic lacquer), before adding the lume powder. I've also used artist's chalk pastels. I've not had good results with adding acrylic paint, or using a colour wash.

Cheap lume powder from eBay works OK if I grind it down first.


----------

